# Frameless Shooting Tutorial



## Bronze Goblin (Apr 22, 2021)

I made a simple tutorial about how to shoot frameless. Not the most in depth video, but I wanted it to be quick and concise. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Pretty neat, that is a style I have never seen before. I am going to give it a try for sure


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Good concise video. I like that frameless style.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

awesome

i'll make one bandset like this! i tried with a slingshot ring but i totally hated it and wanted to do it like that, but wasn't sure

My biggest question is: using the speedbump effect (i tried, it works fine, never hit myself), does it offset the target point a lot? in which direction? i mean is it a straight offset line or is it angled and the longer you shoot, the more offset it will be?

@Bronze Goblin


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

slight difference in sighting,nothing to hard to oercome,the offset depends on which hands you hold/anchor wth,and its only MM's,just like PFS


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

i tried and kept hitting my arm or hand, i don't think that's for me

also he doesn't show how to aim (no gangster style)


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

set it down for awhile and try again ,with that said tho i shoot "pfs" style,see f i cn find a pic


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

here are a couple,i keep my thumb and 1st finger closed and cant the tubes off the 1st thumb knuckle qnd 2nd knuckle on 1st finger


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

ok another method, I see
do you hit your hand (band slap) all the time tho?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not anymore,when i first started-with open fingers- i hit my hand a lot,thats why i tried closed fingers and no more hand hits,and also figured out ammo/weight to band size/length and that helped also


----------

